# Rescue



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello all. 
The recent death of my tort has me very distressed. Im not looking for a replacement or anything but if anyone knows of any exotic animals in need of a home please let me know. Thanks all


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your shelled friend. What kind of turtle or tortoise are you looking for? Where are you located?


----------



## pam (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 29, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> I'm so sorry about the loss of your shelled friend. What kind of turtle or tortoise are you looking for? Where are you located?



Thanks so much. I'm not necessarily looking for a tort. Just any exotic creature needing a home. I'm in NJ but I'll travel


----------

